# Swift Bolero/Ducato



## dutchy (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi 

I'm close to buying a used December 07 Bolero 680FB, I'm concerned about the reverse judder I have read about on the forums. I have not taken a test drive yet, just wondered what Swift/Fiats views are on this. I would love to hear from other owners good and bad. 
Thanks 
Dutchy


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Buy 2006 or earlier

Alan H


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: swift bolero/ducato*



dutchy said:


> Hi
> I,m close to buying a used December 07 Bolero 680FB ,im concerned about the reverse judder i have read about on the forums, i have not taken a test drive, yet just wondered what swift/fiats views on this i would love to hear from other owners good and bad
> Thanks
> Dutchy


I would steer well clear if I were you and as above 2006 and below.

steve


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Take a test drive.....in reverse.
Very few vehicles have the problem.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have a Bolero the same model, we got it in Sept 2007 although it was a 2008 model, touch wood and fingers crossed we have had no probs with reversing or juddering.


----------



## 124186 (Jun 2, 2009)

I was talking to a dealer about this last Friday. He said they had never personally experienced the problem, although they suspected that the problem was partially due to driver inexperience. Smooth running on any vehicle is a combination of clutch and accelerator use, if your revs are too low stalling or judder are likely to kick in. 1300 revs would seem a sensible starting point for reversing.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

johncardiff said:


> I was talking to a dealer about this last Friday. He said they had never personally experienced the problem, although they suspected that the problem was partially due to driver inexperience. Smooth running on any vehicle is a combination of clutch and accelerator use, if your revs are too low stalling or judder are likely to kick in. 1300 revs would seem a sensible starting point for reversing.


You must remember the dealer wants to sell his stock and if this was the case then why are Fiat modifying the gear ratios on vehicles

Alan H


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Swift Bolero / Fiat ?*



johncardiff said:


> I was talking to a dealer about this last Friday. He said they had never personally experienced the problem, although they suspected that the problem was partially due to driver inexperience. Smooth running on any vehicle is a combination of clutch and accelerator use, if your revs are too low stalling or judder are likely to kick in. 1300 revs would seem a sensible starting point for reversing.


_"I was talking to a dealer about this last Friday. He said they had never personally experienced the problem,"_ 
There are still dealers who say this :?: 8O

_ "although they suspected that the problem was partially due to driver inexperience."_ 
That one has been rolled out too 8O :roll: & I wouldn't want to buy from any dealer who thinks that so many people spend hard earned money with such a driving impediment :lol: Perhaps he would like to give free driving lessons with every purchase :idea: 
_
"Smooth running on any vehicle is a combination of clutch and accelerator use, if your revs are too low stalling or judder are likely to kick in. 1300 revs would seem a sensible starting point for reversing."_
Funny thing is.....we didn't have to do this with the Renault we owned before or the Merc subsequently bought :roll:

I think you should read as much of this thread as you can handle & then decide if you want to take the risk :?: :?: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-43588-.html

Also if you decide against the purchase please tell the dealer why.
The more people who do this the better then the message may slowly trickle back to Fiat & the converters & then existing owners may get a long awaited proper fix 8)

Best wishes & hope you are happy with whatever you choose.  
Regards C


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

2 different dealers have said as much to me - never heard of a problem they said!


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*never heard of a problem*

Hi twinky  


> 2 different dealers have said as much to me - never heard of a problem they said!


In what hermetically sealed bubble have they been...I wonder :roll: 
Any dealer not having heard of problems on these base vehicles must be living in outer mongolia 8O .... they might as well say they haven't heard of the X250 multijet 8O 
Starting with 'scuttlegate' over 2 years ago & 'juddergate' quickly following is amazing to state the above quote :lol: :lol: 
Exiting stage left in disbelief


----------

